# Joan Crawford as a singer



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

It's Joan Crawford day on Turner Classic Movies, Summer Under the Stars. I was reminded that she took voice lessons and had ambitions to sing opera and had some coaching with Rosa Ponselle. The Recordare duet from the Verdi Requiem supposedly with Ponselle is really Betty Jaynes in the soprano line. Joan, probably a low mezzo, could sing (more than carry a tune), but she didn't have an A level voice.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

NoCoPilot said:


>


Thanks for that! Never knew. She was very acceptable in the part, though no Judy Garland.l With her looks she could have been a successful lounge singer with that alto voice. The first guy when older was in Mash I think. Her outfit was divine. That belt thingy!!! I think she would have looked better with more hair with her strong, mannish features and with more demure brows, though they were her signature.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

It sure sounded like Harry Morgan playing her manager, but I didn't get a good look at his face.

Yes, IMDB confirms it's him.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Yick!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Crawford had pretty good control over her voice, but it sounds like she was essentially pitch-deaf.


----------

